# cat tree/scratching post plans



## reds_21 (Dec 31, 2007)

Would anyone have an awesome source for cat tree/scratching post plans? i have found one site at www.cattreeplans.com but am finding it hard to find other available plans with other ideas.

can anyone help??

thanks in advance
reds_21


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Just put cat scratching tree plans in your search engine and a number of sites pop up.


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I would suggest finding plans for one that is really tall.

My wife bought one from a store that was maybe 3 feet tall and they pretty much just ignored it.

I put this together from some scrap wood and some leftover outdoor carpet, "ran out before i got the post covered". It's probably about 5 1/2 feet tall. There is always a cat on the top shelf and my 2 cat's seem to play king of the hill quite often.

Mike


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for the info. here is a picture of th one that i made this past summer. i am going to make another one and have a number of cat trees connected so the cats have a huge playground...........


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

How about this one:
http://feline-furniture.tripod.com/#diy


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 31, 2007)

heres another question. iv'e kinda been looking for plans that would include a cylinder tunnel in the cat tree. would anyone happen to know what they use to have this cylinder and what exactly is the best way to carpet the cylinder tunnel?


----------

